# ninja



## Gavin257 (Jul 29, 2005)

Anyone hear ninja's new tune on RADIO 1 last night?!

i couldn't believe it when they said it was by ninja from cardiff.

wtf like, crazy stuff.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 29, 2005)

I knew he had an album on the way - didn't realise he was on the Radio1 playlist though. (Was it the 'session in the nations' where they split off into N.Ireland, Wales, Scotland and England though? - I could belive that)

The albums called 'I Bless the day I found you' and its out on Boobytrap on Monday 5th Sept apparently - surely he'll be doing a gig around that time (I know he does a free gig in town every day I suppose).

And I'm pretty sure he goes by the name Nin-Jah.


----------



## Gavin257 (Jul 29, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I knew he had an album on the way - didn't realise he was on the Radio1 playlist though. (Was it the 'session in the nations' where they split off into N.Ireland, Wales, Scotland and England though? - I could belive that)
> 
> The albums called 'I Bless the day I found you' and its out on Boobytrap on Monday 5th Sept apparently - surely he'll be doing a gig around that time (I know he does a free gig in town every day I suppose).
> 
> And I'm pretty sure he goes by the name Nin-Jah.




Yeah it was the session in the nations thing, bit of weird tune, just a basic beat whilst he was doing this mad rhyme over it, fair play to the guy though, i'll probably buy his album purely out of curiosity!


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2005)

nice one   
where's that?


----------



## Brockway (Jul 30, 2005)

Today's South Wales Echo (July 30) have devoted nearly a full page (p 5 in the listings pullout) to Ninjah and his new record. The headline is: Yes, it is the bin basher from Cardiff... and now he's got an album out!


----------



## magneze (Jul 30, 2005)

Never heard of him. Had a quick Google, is it this chap?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Never heard of him. Had a quick Google, is it this chap?




no, that bloke is a skinhead
and suprisingly doesn't have dreads 

he looks, funnily enough like the bloke in the 2 pics posted above


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 30, 2005)

Got the track by listening again to Bethan and Huw.

It's quite a good vocal, let down by the lamest of beats - I reckon we grab the album and remix it Urban style.

I;ve snatched an Mp3 of it (On my other comp) which I'll upload over the weekend.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 30, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no, that bloke is a skinhead
> and suprisingly doesn't have dreads
> 
> he looks, funnily enough like the bloke in the 2 pics posted above


----------



## magneze (Jul 30, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no, that bloke is a skinhead
> and suprisingly doesn't have dreads
> 
> he looks, funnily enough like the bloke in the 2 pics posted above


Doh! I was wondering... Got any links to the other Ninjah then?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2005)

no ican't find any specific one's   
just this that's been posted before

http://www.boobytraprecords.co.uk/


----------



## Supine (Aug 14, 2005)

Ninja is releasing an album!!!

iirc he used to be an mc for Mickey Finn in London but that may well be an urban myth. He's certainly entertained Cardiff folk for a long time


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2005)

Ninjah update via Cardiff underground



> Ninjah Day
> SAT 1 OCT is, apparently, NINJAH DAY! To honour the occasion Boobytrap Records are putting on a parade around Cardiff City Centre, with the great man at the front of a procession which will also feature some of his beloved Cymru Girls and a brass band performing some of his music... The parade will weave to the Capsule garden where there will be an album playback and the Booby bosses will deliver a speech on the pivotal role Ninjah plays in our great capital. To be a part of this auspicious occasion download your invite here and get yourself down to Virgin Megastore on Queen St at 2PM next Saturday...



saw him punishing a bin this morning    bemusing a fair few grannies


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 23, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Ninjah update via Cardiff underground
> 
> 
> 
> saw him punishing a bin this morning    bemusing a fair few grannies



Hehe saw him the other day with some crazy camo number on....man that guy must do about 10000 sit-ups a day!


----------



## Dai Sheep (Sep 25, 2005)

Surely this ninja is not the nutter who 'plays the bins' in queen street???


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2005)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> Surely this ninja is not the nutter who 'plays the bins' in queen street???



yes! one and the same, he's got a cult following ya know and i've seen tourists having their pic taken with him n all


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 1, 2005)

NINJAH's PARADE

Well fuck me that was a laugh.   
Col - let me know when you upload the footage - I'd love a copy.
In the meantime here's a slightly out of focus camera phone shot


----------



## Karac (Oct 1, 2005)

Excellent photie-KBT!
Its my new background on the pooter.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2005)

that was indeed a right laugh
and Samba Galez and the brass section rocked it   

now thinking about the access course


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 2, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> NINJAH's PARADE
> 
> Well fuck me that was a laugh.
> Col - let me know when you upload the footage - I'd love a copy.
> In the meantime here's a slightly out of focus camera phone shot



Bugger, with the state my PC is in at the minute, Ninjah will be playing the Millenium Stadium before I get anything edited 

Anybody actually get one of the CD's that the samba queens were handing out? I was too busy waving the handycam around.

Btw, there's at least one urbanite in yr photo, KBT


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Bugger, with the state my PC is in at the minute, Ninjah will be playing the Millenium Stadium before I get anything edited
> 
> Anybody actually get one of the CD's that the samba queens were handing out? I was too busy waving the handycam around.
> 
> Btw, there's at least one urbanite in yr photo, KBT



CD's! no, booo, didn't notice   

they have got samples on their website tho and http://www.sambagalez.info/ cd's for sale, i want one of their hoodies


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 2, 2005)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Today's South Wales Echo (July 30) have devoted nearly a full page (p 5 in the listings pullout) to Ninjah and his new record. The headline is: Yes, it is the bin basher from Cardiff... and now he's got an album out!



I was just about to ask whether he was the bin basher! I thought he looked familiar


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 2, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Btw, there's at least one urbanite in yr photo, KBT




Is there?

Who?


----------



## zog (Oct 3, 2005)

well i got one of the cd's and my face in that pic behind the dancin girls. the music is suitably barking.

top event. i want an annual ninjah day.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 3, 2005)

Heh heh, Zog answers KBT's question! I thought you two would have met by now.

Swap you a video of the day for yer CD zog...?

Yeah, and lets make it an annual event... perhaps we can get Toy Mike Trevor to play next year as well?

LMHF - were you there on the parade?


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 3, 2005)

Awww, i forgot about this, wish i'd gone now!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Oct 3, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Heh heh, Zog answers KBT's question! I thought you two would have met by now.
> 
> Swap you a video of the day for yer CD zog...?
> 
> ...


hehe no I was trying to 'rest'


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 3, 2005)

CD bought in spillers today.

Just going in my CD player now - I'll get back to you.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 3, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> CD bought in spillers today.
> 
> Just going in my CD player now - I'll get back to you.



H'much?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 3, 2005)

You can get it for £9 in Spillers.
Its pretty good in parts - lotsa Wales/Cardiff refs and a few decent tracks.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Oct 6, 2005)

A feature on HTV news tonight , interviewing him at his 'pulpit of rhythm', in full Tutenkahumn/DAme Edna gear ( as in the photo above ).
The interviewer asked for tips, apparently according to NInja ( PBUH )your right hand is your father and your left is your mother and together....


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2005)

spoke to him yesterday (interrupting his bun pounding) to enquire whether it was coming out on vinyl
might be a few copies and a possible dnb promo of one of the tracks and he told me to get on to boobytrap.
what's all this bout him being canadian    sounded a bit brummie to me.

then i slipped over on a wet cardboard box outside where subways is, went flying, cut my knuckles, smashed a bottle of soy sauce over my other shopping and bag, ripped the corner of a record bag and found the edges of 2 tunes shattered when i got home    
went into the shops nearby asking if it was their box and one admitted it but reckons biffa or cleanaway should've cleaned it up the night before.  i am mightily pissed off and want to rant at someone...
council or private company?  someone could have really had a bad injury.
not out of order to want some compo for the tunes and soy sauce is it?


----------

